# Animas Sports Weekend..one week to go!!!



## Dory (May 3, 2013)

So...this time next week I'll be on my way to Loughborough for the weekend...HIIT sessions, badminton and lots of people who actually know what they're talking about (hopefully) answering lots of the questions I have about how the flipping h*ll to factor D (and a pump) into the sport I do - and hopefully providing some insight into why it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't!

Anyone else going?  Fancy meeting up Friday evening?  

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!

(oh dear, I am an exercise freak, aren't i??)


----------



## Dory (May 9, 2013)

this time tomorrow night will be tucked up in a strange bed in Loughborough Uni, like a kid on Chistmas Eve!!!  Can't wait!

Will try and keep a note of the days' events and let you all know how I get on.


BRING IT ON.....!!!!


----------



## Julia (May 9, 2013)

Hi Dory! You will have a fantastic time!!! I am still in contact and have become good friends with a few people I met last year. 
I am on the reserve list (fully booked and I went last year) but haven't heard anything, so guess no luck :-( Will be wishing i was there....
For anyone else not going this year - go next year - it is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Copepod (May 10, 2013)

Maybe next year - when I won't be working minimum of 1 weekend in 3 at country park where I've been working for 10 years.


----------



## Dory (May 10, 2013)

thanks Julia, I wouldn't have even known about it if it wasn't for me seeing your post about it months ago!!!

And Copepod: yes, aim for next year!!  will hopefully be able to get some reviewing/pics up here for all of you


----------



## Copepod (May 19, 2013)

Another report of weeknd, plus some other matters here: http://www.howfast.org/blog/2013/05/17-mile-run/


----------

